# Download Helper limité?



## colbo (10 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Après recherche, je m'adresse à vous au cas où quelqu'un aurais une idée:

J'utilisais avec Firefox, le plug-in Download Helper pour télécherger des vidéos de Youtube.

La démarche était facile, et il y avait un choix entre un téléchargement en .flv ou .mp4 (qui corrspond à l'iPhone et iPod).

Depuis quelques semaines, cette fonction semble disparue ou, en tout cas diminuée.

C'est à dire que l'option de télécharger en .mp4 est disparue... 
et, de plus, il n'est plus possiblme de télécharger même la version .flv

Quand je choisi le fichier flv et je clique sur "téléchargement", firefox me propose d'enrégistrer le fichier en .avi (???), puis me dit:

"[Application JavaScript] la converstion nécessite une application externe qui semble être absente de votre système. Configurer la conversion?".

J'ai eu une autre fenêtre qui me proposait de chioir si je voulais la conversion, j'ai coché "non".

Depuis firefox me montre qu'il télécharge un fichier .flv qui pèse 0Ko.

Si quelqu'un a une idée comment récupérer ce bon vieux et loyal téléchargeur en mp4, je serais reconnaissant.

Merci pour votre disponibilité.

Colbo


----------



## lepetitpiero (10 Août 2010)

tu peux aussi essayer ça http://forums.macg.co/video/recuperer-video-youtube-294524.html


----------



## iovine (11 Août 2010)

Essaye de désinstaller Download Helper et Va sur Google  et cherche la version qui t'intéresse...

Si ce n'est pas ça c'est que DH limite l'accès volontairement  juste pour limité le piratage..


*Note du modo :* colbo, avec le forum "Applications", il faut utiliser cette annonce "à lire avant de poster", ça évite d'y ouvrir des sujets qui n'ont rien à y faire !

On déménage.


----------



## colbo (11 Août 2010)

Merci à vous.

Je vais essayer!

(sorry modo )

C.


----------

